# Nike ZOOM DK wrong size



## detailwun (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey shreddaz !

I wear 9 on Nike shoes wich is European 42.5, and sometimes 10 on different brands wich is allways the equivalent of 43 EU / and 27,5 cm.

I ordered 9.5 Zoom DK and i find them really tight and pressing my nails and toes, allthough they are a bit larger than the usual nike sneaker size.Many people say they run true size but they kinda kill my feet. Comfy as i slide in, but after few seconds/ minutes it gets painfull because they are a bit too short.I was wondering if i should keep on trying to wear them at home, or should i give up?
How much will they enlarge? Will i get rid of the pain they cause me ?
If the 9.5 US- 43 is painfully short, will the 10 US- 44 be good enough or maybe too large ?I don't have any nike shop with snowboard boots in this shithole i live in.That's why i got fucked buying online 
I am asking all this because i have to pay 120 $ to return them and another 30$ for the other pair, because there is a middle man taking my order, and that's the price he asked me for the return. I am trying now to sell them or return them directly to them but i guess it;s not that simple. I got them from Tactics.com.
I'll see what happens in the next days, the bug is i probably won't find the 10 size available when i'll get the money to buy em.

I also ordered M/L size Union Force SL wich fits my boot just right, but if i get size 10 will it be big enough to fit them right ? And now they seem a bit too small for my mid wide 25.8 T.Rice.
I hope you guys can help me .

Thanks a lot !


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't know about your bindings but I wear Nike ZF1s in a 10 and I have around a 27.5 cm foot measurement. They fit very well for length and width


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

A M/L Union binding will easily accomodate a boot up to a size 11. I ride the SL and Force with a 10.5 celsius cirrus and they are perfectly centered with the heel cups extended all the way. I could turn my discs horizontally and slide them back another cm+ for an 11 or more. 

But as far as how much more they'll pack out, I have no idea.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you have a local shop that can heat mold the boots for you? If not, you can always go the oven heating method, just don't burn the inner boots.


----------



## detailwun (Feb 28, 2012)

No, i think i'll have to do it myself. But i am not sure i should try to heat-mold them because if they don't fit my foot perfect after the process i'll have to sell them and not sure it's ok to mold them on my foot.
They are tight as fuck pressing my big toe and nail, and not space at all inside.Not sure they'l; pack out enough to get that perfect comfort that nike boot should provide.

If i take out the liner and i try them out, they fit perfectly, maybe a bit too snug, but they fit great.When they are inside the boot, the pressure the boot applies on the liner is pretty unconfortable for my foot. Maybe i will find a buyer. Who knows ?
I am so set on wearing nike snowboarding boots after i tested this ones..Even if they are small i can feel what a great build quality they have and how comfy a bigger number could be.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like the boot may be the right length, but Nikes toe box isn't wide enough for your particular foot (that's why I ended up with Salomon). They may pack out in that area...but who knows how long you'll be riding in pain (and you could end up with an ingrown toenail or other problem). Are both boots equally uncomfortable? As obsessed as you obviously are with Nike boots, you may need to bail on the brand if they don't fit you well. Heat molding at home is sketchy at best and you could screw up the liner (even getting them molded at a sketchy shop is a gamble...just be sure they use a "toe cap" to widen the liners toe area).

even in high-end brands, "perfect comfort" in a boot isn't always achievable...but if you can find a boot that's good enough, take it (especially in your "beggars can't be choosers" situation). For instance, I'm wearing boots that fit perfect on my right foot, but the left one pushes back a bit on my middle toe...no biggee. Also, my left Achilles tendon was getting chaffed and quite painful after the first 3 days, but I've developed a callous and it doesn't bother me enough to need a different boot. Boots that pinch my toes in sideways get returned immediately...from my exp, that shit never gets better 

I don't understand this "$120 return fee" - did you lose the tags or wear them outside or something? I'd try and sell them, then try the 10s (and try to quit obsessing over everything else)


----------



## burnuhfoo (Mar 19, 2012)

I wear a size 9.5 with Nikes too (I like my shoes fitting nice and tight). I bought 9.5 DKs and they were EXTREMELY tight at first. After three days of riding (with some numbness in my outer foot area) they are definitely feeling much better.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

Extremo said:


> A M/L Union binding will easily accomodate a boot up to a size 11. I ride the SL and Force with a 10.5 celsius cirrus and they are perfectly centered with the heel cups extended all the way. I could turn my discs horizontally and slide them back another cm+ for an 11 or more.
> 
> But as far as how much more they'll pack out, I have no idea.



depends on the boot. a size 10 thirty-two lashed will absolutely NOT fit into a force sl binding if you extend the heel cup to center the boot toe to heel. i dealt with this and am lucky the union distro center is near my home, walked in and demonstrated to them that their sizing is off, and they will almost always recommend you don't try to stuff a boot into a bindings if it's even a little tight. and nike footprints are known to be larger than others. good luck. 

sure you can do it like this guy did, http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/47908-boot-damage-heel.html but then you get to deal with issues like he is having..


----------



## detailwun (Feb 28, 2012)

burnuhfoo said:


> I wear a size 9.5 with Nikes too (I like my shoes fitting nice and tight). I bought 9.5 DKs and they were EXTREMELY tight at first. After three days of riding (with some numbness in my outer foot area) they are definitely feeling much better.


Thanks!
I finaly found a solution to get a refund and i'll get the size 10.


----------



## detailwun (Feb 28, 2012)

huckfin said:


> depends on the boot. a size 10 thirty-two lashed will absolutely NOT fit into a force sl binding if you extend the heel cup to center the boot toe to heel. i dealt with this and am lucky the union distro center is near my home, walked in and demonstrated to them that their sizing is off, and they will almost always recommend you don't try to stuff a boot into a bindings if it's even a little tight. and nike footprints are known to be larger than others. good luck.
> 
> sure you can do it like this guy did, http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/47908-boot-damage-heel.html but then you get to deal with issues like he is having..


If they don't fit with my size 10, and i'll have to max out everything and will feel uncomfortable or unefficient, i'll get some SL L/XL when they'll launch the 2012/2013 collection.I trully hope i won't have to get another pair of bindings...

Thanks.


----------

